# Green water?



## puopg (Sep 16, 2012)

Green water is usually caused by an ammonia spike. Honestly, i think your best option is to get a UV sterilizer. Addinga TON of plants also helps i think, but its not easy. I say keep up with daily WC, get the UV, and then let it do its thing.


----------



## hbosman (Oct 5, 2006)

I will probably be shot for saying it but, I've gotten rid of green water twice by using seachem clarity and very fine filter material. Clarity will bond the green algae into larger chunks that can be filtered out by the fine filter material. Water changes are very important as well as replacing or cleaning the filter material daily. There has been speculation that Seachem Clarity may be harmful to fish gills. I haven't seen this but, keep up with the daily water changes. I've caused the green water by disturbing too much substrate at one time probably, releasing ammonia. From now on, I only disturb 1/3 of the substrate at a time before.... water changes.


----------



## cholerae (Feb 1, 2013)

Thanks for the info! I'll probably try a UV sterilizer. I'm not a big fan of chemicals and still a little intimidated by my filter to do more than clean it


----------

